# B534 electric heating



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi everybody,
First time for me on this forum.
There appears to be so many knowledgable people out there that I'm fairly confident that I will get a positive response to my query. 
My wife and I bought our first Hymer recently, a 1995 B534, and I have a question regarding the electric heating. The hot water/heating works fine when on gas, but apparently there is a facility for it to work on electric as well.
There is a dial above one of the heating duct outlets with Aus, summer and winter settings on it. That's straight forward. When I turn it on,(hooked up to mains) one of two lights comes on red but nothing seems to happen.
Checked fuses and wiring for signs of any obvious faults but no luck.
Looking forward to any suggestions.
Thanks
Roger


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You would be best posting what model of heater you have and a photo of the control would be even better.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi
While I do not have a Hymer, I do have what sounds to be similar heating. In my case, with the red light on, an immersion heater warms the water as an alternative to gas. Then with the 'Winter' setting switch on, I have blown warm air. With the Summer setting the air is not blown on my unit.
I hope this helps, although you could have a different system.
Alan


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Jez and Alan, food for thought.
I'll try again
Roger


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you sure your Hymer is equipped with electric heating, some are only gas. On mine if the red light comes it means that the gas heating has malfunctioned, either no gas or gas tap not turned on, there is no warning light with the electric heating. Hope this is of some help?

curlyboy


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi curlyboy
Yes, I presume - because it is a separate dial to the gas one on the cupboard. My instruction manual says...."Electric boiler heater,..set switch on control panel to 1" mark, yellow pilot lamp lights up". ...that's it! 
So I would expect to see a yellow light if all is ok and a red light if there's a problem.
It's a Truma by the way Jez

Roger


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

It seems that the dial is in connection with the Truma duo gas regulators (which my van no longer has!)
Thanks again everybody
Roger


----------

